# Permanent Vacation!



## cfellows (May 28, 2009)

This is it! Today is my last working day, ever. After today I will be retired. 

Chuck


----------



## PhillyVa (May 28, 2009)

Hay way to go...enjoy...it won't last long you'll be busier than ever, but a least you can put it off till tomorrow.

Regards

Philly


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 28, 2009)

Good for you. Enjoy it.


----------



## kvom (May 28, 2009)

The problem with being a man of leisure is that you can't take a day off.  ;D


----------



## Cedge (May 28, 2009)

Kvom.... you ever hear of a little thing called Fishing?....(grin)

Steve


----------



## lugnut (May 28, 2009)

Good for you Steve, enjoy! the first thing your going to question is " How did I ever have time to go to work?" You will find out that there is not time enough in the day to get all the things that you want to do.
Mel


----------



## rudydubya (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations on your retirement! May it be a long and enjoyable one with many engines built and many pictures posted.

Rudy


----------



## rickharris (May 28, 2009)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> This is it! Today is my last working day, ever. After today I will be retired.
> 
> Chuck



Enjoy a long and fruitful retirement - I have 51 days to go.


----------



## gbritnell (May 28, 2009)

Hi Chuck,
Congratulations!! I have been retired almost 2 years now. At first I didn't want to leave my job but now I don't know why I didn't do it sooner.
gbritnell


----------



## cobra428 (May 28, 2009)

I'm jealous. I have 9 more years to go! Happy Retirement :bow:
Tony


----------



## rake60 (May 28, 2009)

Congrats Chuck! Thm:

Rick


----------



## Maryak (May 28, 2009)

Chuck,

Welcome to "There is life after Work." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If your like me, you will wonder how you ever managed to find the time to hold down a job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## seagar (May 28, 2009)

Good onya Chuck,now you will have the best time of your life.May your retirement be long and with good health and full of smiles.

Best wishes,

Ian (seagar)

Coffs Harbour ,
N.S.W.
Australia.


----------



## putputman (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations Chuck. 
Don't ever think that was your last day of work!!! You may work harder than ever, but it will be for a much better boss. From now on, you and "sweetie" are in charge. You'll love it!!! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!!

On the construction sites we make the old timers sit on a bucket on the last day. That's right, nothing but sit on a 5 gallon bucket. Can't get hurt sitting on a bucket. Usually after about 15 minutes of that, they spend the rest of the morning walking around saying good bye. By lunch time the gang boxes are locked and all the guy's are gone to the local watering hole. 


I hope your last day was a safe and fun day!!


----------



## Jeff02 (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations Chuck! woohoo1
I hope you find time to do the things you like, it seems that all the retired people I know had more time when they worked full time then they do after retirement, in any case I wish you well. 

I have another 15years ??? ???


----------



## Philjoe5 (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations Chuck, you made it. :bow: Now stay healthy to enjoy it. I retired just 4 years ago and have never missed it. Too busy making chips and otherwise relaxing.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## steamer (May 28, 2009)

Chuck! Congratulations!

I hope your more busy now than before.....just better subject matter!

Dave


----------



## zeeprogrammer (May 28, 2009)

You're too young.

But worse...you've removed the valley. Now what do you have to compare the peaks (hobby) to?

Congratulations.

I have a ways to go...and now with this economy..it's not even in sight.


----------



## two dogs (May 28, 2009)

:big:Congratulations!
I hope to retire in a few years too. Just seems so far away!
Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## ksouers (May 28, 2009)

Chuck,
Congratulations!!

Now, get back to work!!




In the shop, of course


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 29, 2009)

Congrats: Enjoy your looooooooooong weekend !!!
Tin


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (May 29, 2009)

Congratulations and a big HOO-AHH to you Chuck! That must be a truly awesome feeling. I'll raise a glass in your direction tonight.

3 yrs. & 6 mos. to go 'til I'm 65 but the past 5 yrs. of changes at work and unexpected expenses have left me with very little chance of ever retiring. S-o-o-o-o, I'm going to try to have fun, make the best of what I have and go as long as I can before gettin' chunked in the clay. ;D

Milton


----------



## radfordc (May 29, 2009)

Congrats, Chuck! I'll drink a cool one in your honor and think about joining you soon (3 more years  )

Charlie


----------



## Metal Butcher (May 30, 2009)

I just read the good news!

Congradulations! and welcome to the "Retired Zone!"


Free at last!!!!!!! ;D

-MB


----------



## Cedge (May 30, 2009)

Chuck
Welcome to the fraternity of the been there and done that. You'll find it gets quite busy once you're unemployed. 

Steve


----------



## AlanHaisley (Jun 3, 2009)

I too am joyfully retired.

I was tired yesterday and I am tired again today. ;D

Has it been four years ... maybe five now? Time flys but I just don't care.

40 years programming "big iron", and I don't miss it at all. Cutting little iron, and aluminum, and brass, and wood is a lot of fun.


----------

